# check out my new website and let me know what you think please!



## nightshade (Aug 16, 2009)

okay so it aint much yet. I still have to find the majority of my pictures that are in storage yet getting ready for the move to the new house. But I was able to put a few products on with some pictures I have saved on my computer. Please check it out for me guys and let me know what you think.

it is http://www.farmfairygirl.ecrater.com


----------



## 2468herdsrgr8 (Aug 17, 2009)

Very Nice .....You have a talent ...very beautiful artwork ....Live your dream


----------



## Bronco Hollow (Aug 17, 2009)

Beautiful artwork, you are very talented! 
I like the site, a suggestion is to maybe add a 'click on the pictures to see more'.....  Also I don't know why but I found it hard to read...I think it is the gray color, maybe darker print or a little larger?  I may be interested in a custom portraite... do you offer matting options and framing?

Oh, and best of luck in your endeavor!!!!


----------



## big brown horse (Aug 17, 2009)

Very nice!!


----------

